# Motorendiebstahl



## volkerm (9. November 2010)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

ich mußte lesen, daß es in meinem Hafen am letzten Wochenende wieder fünf Diebstähle von Ab`s gab.
Schlimm für die Sportfreunde.
Hätte ich mein Boot nicht vor 4 Wochen nach Hause geschafft, wäre meiner auch weg.
Was tut Ihr gegen so etwas?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (9. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Dein Hafen? Leider sagt mir das nicht WO der ist- etwa Velgast? 
Ansonsten gibt es da nicht viele Möglichkeiten, s. Großenbrode im Frühjahe- wenn es geht nach Hause slippen.

Gruß H.


----------



## zorra (9. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

das geht nur wene einen guten Sicher Bewachten Hafen hast ich weiss es nur hier aus Holland es sind Banden die sind bestens Organisiert....im Sommer holen sie die kleinen Motoren 5ps und im Winter die grösseren....die gehen auch mit Spezialanzügen ins Wasser und schrauben die Getiebe von Innenborder ab.....bei uns waren es in einer Nacht 7 Motoren und Bekannten haben vom Neuboot das Getriebe abgeschraubt....neues gekauft 3Wochen später wieder weg....2008 hat die NL-Polizei hier eine 7t Lkw voll mit Motoren und Bootsteilen geschnappt...wir haben 5m Boote und haben unsere Liegeplätze vor Jahren aufgegben und slippen an jedem Wasser so machen es hier mindesten 50% der Angler....dat kannste natürlich nicht mit grösser Booten machen...aber ein High-Tech Angelboot von 30000euro lässt keiner im Hafen.....hoffentlich schnappen sie die Burschen.
gr.zorra


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

da schlagen organisierte Banden wieder mal gezielt zu ...
tritt leider jedes Jahr wieder in den dunklen Monaten auf #q
wenn du die Motoren richtig verbolzt, schneiden sie evtl sogar noch den Spiegel ab um die Motoren zu bekommen - dann ist das Boot ggf auch noch hin 
Bei Wasserliegern wurde noch nie ein Motor entwendet (Beispiel Grossenbrode) ... entweder im Wasser lassen, Boot mit nach hause nehmen und ganz wichtig - passende Versicherung !


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

@ Hybrid: Nördlich Stralsund

@ Jörg:

Das waren Wasserlieger! Das Wasser dort ist flach; da kann man problemlos mit der Wathose abmontieren.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Dagegen kann man eigentlich nur gut versichern.


----------



## Udo561 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hi,
machen kann man nichts dagegen.
Wenn diese Banden es auf Motoren oder ganze Boote abgesehen haben dann entweden diese die auch , egal wie sie gesichert sind.
Da hilft nur eine gute Versicherung und die ist noch nicht mal so teuer ,
wenn man bedenkt was man sonst fürs Hobby ausgibt ist der Bertag gering.
Ich habe mein Boot inkl. Motor und Trailer für 10 000 Euro Vollkasko versichert und bezahle 251 Euro/Jahr.
Das lässt mich sehr ruhig schlafen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das waren Wasserlieger! Das Wasser dort ist flach; da kann man problemlos mit der Wathose abmontieren.



shit .... 
kann man mal sehen wie geplant und organisiert das ganze ist #q
Motoren die 200-250 Kg wieder werden da mal eben weg gewuppt .....


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Das waren keine 5-Zentner- Koffer, aber allein geht es ja bei 15 PS in Watmontur schon nicht mehr.
Außer Vollkasko fällt mir eigentlich auch nichts ein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Gute Versicherung ist die erste Pflicht!
@Udo
...ganz schön happig, deine Versicherung. Schließe gerade neu ab: 37.000,- Kasko für 274,-Eus. Eine Allgefahrenabdeckung incl. einigen weiteren Extras - z.B. Wegfall der Selbstbeteiligung bei Diebstahl.  Haftpflicht 5 Millionen  Pausch für 68,- Eus

Dazu sollte man in den Häfen Druck machen, das die "Bewanderung" der Stege durch Turis aufhört und berechtigte Lieger sollten schon mal fragen, wer sich da warum auf den Stegen rumtreibt. Die dabei befragten Eigner werden sich über eine solche Frage nicht beklagen.

Petri


----------



## zander-ralf (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Bei uns in Ostfriesland sind wohl die Fluchtwege zu weit!
Vielleicht fehlt auch der Mut!? Wenn solche Leute hier, bei uns, erwischt werden gibt es eher selten einen Richter. Häufig aber Arzttermine und Schnabeltassen. 
Gut versichert sollte man trotzdem sein. 
Ich habe bei einer großen holländischen Versicherung abgeschlossen. Günstig und bester Schutz.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Sigi-S (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo,
ich würde bei einem Bootsliegeplatz eine Web Dome-Cam installieren, wo nur Mitglieder und Bootseigentümer drauf zugreifen können. Schön mit Kennwort gesichert, damit die dunklen Gesellen nicht nachschauen können, nach dem Motto, heut ist keinen dort, jetzt kann ich shoppen gehen.
Ich habe das mal einen Wassersportverein bei uns vorgeschlagen, aber die alten Mitglieder waren der Meinung, so etwas würde nur die Diebe anlocken. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist eine Alarmanlage mit einem Handywählgerät.
Wenn Profis solche Einrichtungen schon sehen, lassen sie meistens die Finger von solchen gesicherten Anlagen.
Die Dummen riskieren,falls der Bootseigentümer vor der Polizei eintrifft, eine dicke Lippe

Gruß Sigi


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

meinst du das bringt was im dunkeln mit ner Kamera ? #c
vielleicht in Verbindung mit Bewegungsmeldern und Beleuchtung und dem ganzen Programm.
aber kenne keine Marina wo sowas installiert ist ...
bestenfalls ist ne Absperrung auf den Stegen, aber wenn die Schweinebacken sogar mit Anzügen ins Wasser gehen bringt das auch wieder nix ....


----------



## Schl@chter (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Denke ma das man gut versichert sein sollte was anderes hilft gegen solch Leutz nichts oder sich ältere Modelle  ranhängen wo sie vielleicht nicht unbedingt rangehen.


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Registrieren und gravieren werde ich meine Motoren auch lassen.
Von den Schmutzfüßen werde ich aber meine Motorenwahl sicher nicht beeinflussen lassen, solange ich mir die Vollkasko leisten kann.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

@Dolfin

würdest Du mir mal einen Tip zu Deinem Versicherer geben? Ich zahle fast das gleiche und bin deutlich geringer abgesichert.

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

@ Findling.

Die Differenzen sind nach meinen Erfahrungen im Bootsbereich wesentlich höher als im Autobereich.
Pack da Zeit in die Recherche, das rechnet sich!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo Findling,
ich gebe keine Daten anderer ungefragt weiter - ich gebe aber gern deine Erreichbarkeit an meinen Ansprechpartner. Du wirst dich wundern, was möglich ist. 
Also wenn - denn - PE ENNN (PN)
Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hmmm, nachdem mir in Grobro vor Jahren ein 5 PS Johnson geklaut wurde, hatte ich mit der Wasserschutz den Kontakt und die meinten das es richtig ist das die Teile die am/im Boot sind alle graviert werden sollten. Lt dem Polizisten hatten die Zöllner an der Grenze zu Polen einen ganzen Bulli gefüllt mit Ab`s angehalten hatten, aber kein Motor konnte einem Besitzer zugeordnet werden. Selbst die Motornummer waren nicht bekannt.

Einen neuen Weg schein jetzt Yamaha gehen. Habe gerade TrackJack gefunden. Schaut mal hier. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.

Wenn jemand Niederländisch kann: Bitte schön.


----------



## raubangler (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ....
> Habe gerade TrackJack gefunden. Schaut mal hier. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.
> ....



16€ investiert und nix ist mit trackjack.....
http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/portable-gps-mobile-phone-jammer-10-meter-range/

das einzige was hilft, ist den aussenborder mit der rolle orange anzustreichen.


----------



## SundRäuber (11. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Also meine Motoren sind alle  graviert  , aber Hoffnung  hab ich nicht das  ich die  für den Fall des Diebstahls  wieder sehe.Habs  auch der Wasserprawda  entnommen was da  in K-Dorf  los war.Aber durchgebolzte Motoren zu entwenden dauert schon bisl  was.Wobei den 15er montier  ich Dir auch allein an und ab..mit Wathose...hab selbst nen 15er Johnson  dran zu hängen nur eben gebolzt  und nicht mit der ominösen Schraubhalterung montiert.

Helfen tut  bei solchen  Banden nur reger Betrieb im Hafen und nen wachsames Auge  von Nachbarn und Sportsfreunden.


----------



## astacus (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Tach,

ein Gravur kann nicht schaden (ich habe die nicht). Ist aber kein aktives Mittel. Hirnsturm.... Kabel ab Sirene an.

Bestens
Astacus


----------



## volkerm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo,

das fängt doch schon beim Typenschild an.
Mein 09er Tohatsu hat beispielsweise ein geklebtes.
Wenn das den Kärcher nur sieht, ist es Geschichte.
Das ist auch herstellerseitig etwas dünn.
Gravieren ist auch ganz nett, das kann die Flex aber auch in Sekunden vernichten.
Die guten alten Schlagzahlen hingegen verdichten das Stahlgefüge auch tiefergehend.
Das kann man, meines Wissens, trotz Flex später auch noch erkennen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## astacus (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Nabend,

gravieren ist wohl ehr was für die subjektive Sicherheit. Wer soll die AB's wo finden? Habe noch nie gehört, nie erlebt das die Waschpo an den Motor wollte. In Grobro wurde das Motor Tatoo auch angeboten die AB's sind trotztdem weg.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## volkerm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Die nächste Frage ist, ob ich mein top- gepflegtes Zeug nach vielleicht einem Jahr in Gangsterhänden mit der entsprechenden Behandlung zurück haben möchte...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Das Problem ist ein anderes:
Gestohlene Gegenstände gehen bei der Polizei in die elektronische "Sachfahndung". Wenn dann nun - mal ganz ohne zu stigmatisieren - ein LKW oder Sprinter die deutsche Grenze Richtung Osten verläßt und drei gebrauchte Außenborder geladen hat - was passiert dann?
Wenn keine Individualnummer ( damit meine ich nicht Honda 90 PS, silbergrau ) im System gespeichert ist, fährt der Zeitgenosse mit seinen 3 Motoren weiter.
Niemand kann ihn einer Straftat überführen und einen Beschlagnahmegrund finden.
Hat der Motor nun aber das Geburtsdatum von Oma Frieda - oder sonst ne Nummer und der Besitzer konnte diese auch noch bei der Sachverhaltsaufnahme angeben - dann ist diese??????? Richtig -- Im Computer.! Langfinger kann überführt werden, Motor wird sichergestellt. Das ist der Grund der Tätowierung. Eine frisch geschliffene Tattoostelle würde unseren Grenzbeamten aber auch gewaltig stutzig machen und das Ding erstmal beschlagnahmen. Untersuchung usw. folgen...
Capito?


----------



## minden (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Welche Versicherungen habt ihr denn so, was beinhalten die und mit wieviel seid ihr im Jahr dabei?
Muss mich nun auch um Versicherung kümmern....


----------



## volkerm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Dolfin,

mich dünkt, Du bist exekutiv tätig.
Meine Exe war das auch, der Sprachgebrauch war ähnlich...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



angelpaar schrieb:


> trozdem habe ich eine versicherung und ein fast unüberwindbares alarmsystem




was hast du denn da so eingebaut ?
würde mich auch noch mal zusätzlich zu meiner Versicherung interessieren ... hab ja schon oft gehört das die Boote auch gern mal z.B. auf dem Campingplatz ausgeräumt werden


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Ja Volker,
erst seit 36 Jahren.....
@Minden
schick mir mal ne PN, wenn dich das Thema interessiert. Ich habe schon drei Gesellschaften durch..
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo,

zusammenfassend:
Vollkasko oder alter Bettel, den eh keiner klaut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## daniel_ (16. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zusammenfassend:
> Vollkasko oder alter Bettel, den eh keiner klaut.
> ...



Warum Vollkasko, die Teilkasko tut es doch auch bei Diebstahl...
Oder nicht?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ostsee Holgi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo, habe das alles mal durchgelesen was ihr so schreibt, kann mir denn jemand eine vernünftige Versicherung empfehlen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hei Leute 
Aus gegebenem aktuellem Anlaß - in der Nacht vom 29. zum 30.10. wurden bei uns im Verein (Angelverein Bohnsdorf) , beim AV Karolinenhof und beim benachbarten Privatgrundstück insgesamt 7 Außenborder geklaut .Ort des Geschehens war an dem Langen See in Karolinenhof (südöstliches Berlin). Immer nach der gleichen Methode - Boot abgemacht (oder getrennt) , rückwärts ans Ufer , mit nem Bolzenschneider alle Seilzüge,Lenkung und Spritschläuche durchgetrennt und danach die Boote auf dem See schwimmen gelassen . Mein Motor ist ebenfalls weg (Mercury DF 15 Motornummer : OG 689522).  Die haben bei allen Booten die Planen hochgehoben , um die darunter befindlichen AB's anzusehen . Auffällig war , daß fast alle entwendeten Motoren schwarz waren (vermutete aktuelle Modelle ??). Es gibt nicht wirklich einen wirksamen Schutz dagegen . Die haben selbst verbolzte Motorn abgeschraubt und es waren sogar Leute auf den Grundstücken , sowie beim Nachbar ein Hund . Den Freunden der "Multikultination" möchte ich daher nahelegen - Strafverfolgung nach islamischen Recht - erst Hände abhacken und danach Steinigung !! So , jetzt könnt ihr mich getrost als "rechts" betiteln - ist mir egal , weil ich einfach stinksauer bin . Wo ist denn der Zoll abgeblieben ? Die spielen jetzt Steuereintreiber für's Finanzamt anstatt uns vor den marodierenden östlichen Nachbarn zu beschützen ! 
:r Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

hi uwe mal ein tipp wenn verbolzt den bolzen ein bissl länger 1 cm und dann mit Edelstahlschweißstab verschweissen.bei uns sind auchh welche weggekommen abgeschraubt und weg waren sie deswegen verschweissen.und von der wapo die nummer eingravieren lassen an diversen stellen die machen das kostenlos dann kann man den nur noch zerlegt verkaufen ohne großen gewinn da die komplette aussenhaut markiert ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Bei Freunden im Hafen hat einer sein Motor auch sehr stark am Boot  befestigt. Die Diebe haben das komplette Heck zerstört und den Motor leztlich auch bekommen.

Zum Kotzen ist das, sogut wie in jedem umliegenden Hafen wurden schon Motoren geklaut. Bei uns vor Ort checken grade Osteuropäer die Lage ab und gehen durch die Strassen. Zivilpolizei fährt hier herum und sucht nach Autos mit osteuropäischen Kennzeichen...

Kann ja aber alles garnicht sein, Medien und Politiker versichern doch, das es keine Klaubanden aus östlichen Gefilden gibt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

die versprechen doch alles


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Das mit diesem abgetrennten Heck gab es hier bei uns vor ein paar Jahren auch schon . Da wurde der Kahn vom Steg geholt und sie haben auf der anderen unbewohnten Seeseite den kompletten Spiegel mit 'ner Kettensäge rausgetrennt . Damit ist es gleich ein Totalschaden . Das würde bei verschweißten Bolzen auch passieren . Was die haben wollen , daß holen sie sich und wenn sie es doch mal nicht schaffen , wird das ganze Boot zerstört . Aber sie wollen wohl nur spielen und die Opfer sind alles Lügner :r :r .
Uwe


----------



## ulf (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo

Ich hab meinen AB auch gravieren lassen. In dem Zusammenhang würde mich mal interessieren, ob bei euren beschriebenen Klauaktionen denn die gravierten da geblieben sind.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

moin 
mein Händler sagt immer  wenn sie den Motor Klauen ist die Codierung auch mit weg |kopfkrat
im Ausland stört sich nicht eine Sau mehr daran |krach: ob da was drauf ist oder nicht


----------



## dackelbändiger (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Moin Männers,ich hatte auch überlegt mir einen Platz fürs Boot zu besorgen,aber da bei uns im östlichen Brandenburg ja nur noch geklaut wird hab ich es dann sein gelassen.
Der Nachteil ist das ich nun jedesmal wenn ich angeln will immer den Hänger mit Boot hinterherziehen muß und überall fürs slippen bezahlen muß.
Aber ist immer noch billiger als jedesmal nen neuen Motor zu kaufen.

Gruß Dackel


----------



## Kegelfisch (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Ich weiß nicht , ob die Motoren der anderen graviert waren und glaube auch nicht , daß die Typen das gestört hätte . Meiner war es jedenfalls nicht (1998 gebraucht gekauft) . Ich denke , die haben den Motor lediglich mit einem neueren Modell verwechselt . Aber auch wenn er alt war , so hat er uns schon etliche Langstreckenturns souverän vorangebracht . Wenn ich mir nun einen neuen (alten) zulegen muß , war es nicht geplant und ca. 2000,00 € dafür sind auch nicht so aus der Hüfte zu schütteln . Ein paar der Boote sollen zwar versichert gewesen sein , aber keine Ahnung ob die zahlen . Es giebt kaum eine Möglichkeit diese Diebstähle effektiv zu verhindern . 
Uwe


----------



## Fischfrea (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Eine 100% ige Sicherheit wird es nie geben, aber ich händel das immer so. Boot immer ein und nach Angelende ausslippen. Da ich ja sehr oft zum Angeln nach RLP fahre und die Strecke dort hoch sowieso über den Kölner Ring führt macht es mir nichts aus. Hier zu Hause steht das Boot samt Trailer in einer verschlosssenen Garage. Und fahre ich hoch zur Ostsee slippe ich leiber jeden Tag und anschließend Boot mit Trailer immer abgesichert hinterm Auto unter Laterne geparkt. Ansonsten kann man sich nur so absichern alles ausreichend zu versichern. Übrigens Kettensäge versagt wenn unterm Heckspiegel eine V2A Platte verarbeitet ist. Und Trennjäger werden die wohl nicht dabei haben. Aber wer sagt uns das es immer Leute mit Immigrationshintergrund sind? Auch im eigenen Land herrscht dank unserer Regierung Armut und hier gibt es genug düstere Gestalten die sich so das Geld auf bessern.
Fred


----------



## Dorschfutzi (2. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Ach war das schön als ich damals nach Dänemark fuhr, mein Schlauchboot mit Motor lag immer am Strand und nie ist was weggekommen.
Wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern, in dem Haus liegen jetzt immer Warnungen aus mit dem Hinweis das man keine Wertgegenstände im Haus lassen soll wenn man nicht da ist und alles verschließen.
Ich glaube da fahren immer welche hin die mir wenig Geld einen schönen Urlaub machen wollen.

Gruß an alle Betroffenen |wavey:|gr:


----------



## daniel_ (3. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Ach war das schön als ich damals nach Dänemark fuhr, mein Schlauchboot mit Motor lag immer am Strand und nie ist was weggekommen.
> Wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern, in dem Haus liegen jetzt immer Warnungen aus mit dem Hinweis das man keine Wertgegenstände im Haus lassen soll wenn man nicht da ist und alles verschließen.
> Ich glaube da fahren immer welche hin die mir wenig Geld einen schönen Urlaub machen wollen.
> 
> Gruß an alle Betroffenen |wavey:|gr:




Tja so war das früher asuf Fehmarn auch noch...Jetzt gibt es das nur noch ab Mittelschweden aufwärts...Leider!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

wie sieht es den aus mit UV sicherung.

Wirkt jedenfalls hier in England. Motoren warden nur noch geklaut und nach Osteuropa verschickt und nicht mehr in England verkauft

http://datatag.co.uk/outboard-motor-buy.php


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hei Bellybootangler
Ich bin leider in Englisch 'ne Niete und mein Übersetzungsprogramm will es nicht übersetzen . Erklärst Du bitte das Ding auf deutsch ? Mir geistern schon eine Weile diverse Ideen zur Absicherung durch den Kopf , aber keine ist so richtig überzeugend und vor aller hundertprozentig funktionierend . Über Deine Textpassage : " ... nur geklaut und nach Osteuropa verschickt . " kann ich Dir sagen - von hier nach Slubice sind es gerade mal eine Fahrstunde und genau das ist unser Problem in der Region ! 
Trotzdem Danke ; Uwe #6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

es gibt zwei systeme.
kann das andere nicht finden.
jedenfalls kaufst du diese UV farbe  und bestreichst damit deine Teile. selbst Schmuck.
in dieser Farbe sind micro kleine identifizierungen drin die gescannt warden koennen. kannst diese nur mit der Luppe sehen.
Kannst dann die sogeannte Flasche mit den code registrieren lassen. sollte jemand es klauen, wird er Probleme haben diese zu entfernen. Geht nicht ab ohne wirklichen Schaden anzurichten und Polizei kann diese Teile scannen und den wirklichen Eigentuemer wiedergeben. Weiterverkauf im eingenem Land ist nicht moeglich. Selbst wartung in einer Werkstatt.

Dazu bekommst noch Sticker die aufgeklebt werden auf das Teil so das der Dieb bescheid Weiss. Die meisten Diebe wollen schnelles Geld. drogen und ALkohol  Ist so kaum moeglich.


----------



## Hochseeangler (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo,

dieses Sytem der Markierung von Wertgegenständen gibt es auch hier in Deutschland zu kaufen - google mal nach "selectadna" oder auch "künstliche DNA". Bei SelectaDNA werden entspr. Markierungs-Kits für Boote und Außenboarder angeboten (für unter 30 Euro). Wie die Markierungen aufgebracht werden und auch später erkannt und ausgelesen werden können, ist dort ebenfalls beschrieben.
Bei uns hier in Bremen arbeitet z.B. die Polizei seit einigen Jahren mit SelectaDNA zusammen und hat bei der Bekämpfung der Eigentumskriminalität damit schon einige Erfolge verbuchen können.....

Ich möchte und will hier keine Reklame für SelctaDNA machen, habe aber eben auf deren HP noch Folgendes gefunden:
"Die Polizeien in verschiedenen Bundesländern (Stand 8/2013: Bremen, Brandenburg, Sachsen) unterstützen die SDNA-Strategie bereits aktiv. Sie verfügen über UV-Lampen und Mikroskope und suchen bei Personen- und Kfz-Kontrollen aktiv nach Spuren künstlicher DNA. Die große Medienaufmerksamkeit bewirkt die Wiedererkennung bei Kriminellen in der ganzen Bundesrepublik.

SDNA wird auch in angrenzenden Ländern (Niederlanden, Belgien, Österreich, Polen usw.) eingesetzt. Die Polizei Brandenburg ist gerade im Grenzgebiet mit Polen sehr aktiv und steht in enger Verbindung mit der polnischen Polizei."

Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Bei der ganzen Sicherei und Markierei frage ich mich, was eig passiert, wenn der Motor (wenn auch in Einzelteilen oder gar in desulatem Zustand) gefunden wird....


Ist es dann nicht besser (sofern eine Versicherung vorhanden), wenn der Motor dann nie mehr auftaucht? Oder ist auch Vandalismus abgesichert?


----------



## Franky (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Solange man eine "All-Gefahren-Deckung" (quasi "Vollkasko") hat, ist auch Vandalismus mit abgedeckt. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Motor da auch mit drin ist. Einige versichern zwar das Boot aber vergessen den Aussenborder - und mitunter Innenborder - mit einzuschließen...
Gerade auch bei den ausgesägten Spiegeln ist das wichtig...
Im Zweifel gilt aber immer der abgeschlossene Vertrag, und der kann siebenundrölfzich Klauseln und Ausschlußfußnoten drin haben!


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Gibt doch kleine GPS Systeme die sich selbst im Fahrrad verstecken lassen. Warum nicht so etwas verbauen und dann kannst gleich mit deiner eigenen Armee einen Hausbesuch machen.
Aber aus rechtlichen Gründen sollte lieber die Polizei informiert werden.


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Nur als Hinweis... GPS Systeme und gerade die kleinsten Versionen funktionieren z.B. bei Waren in Container oder Metallschuppen etc. schon nicht mehr 


















Zudem brauchen die eine Energiequelle und sei es ein Handyakku...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

GPS nützt auch nichts, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht will.

http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/samsung-handy/schicken-weiter-fotos-38150644.bild.html


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Armes Deutschland sag ich da nur.


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hei Leute
Habe mir gerade so ein paar GPS-Tracker angesehen. Ein großer Schwachpunkt dürfte da wohl die Stromversorgung sein. Entweder mit kleinem Akku mit geringer Laufzeit oder im 12 V -System mit eingebunden und beim Motorendiebstahl ist dann Sendepause , weil die Kabel durchtrennt werden . Zudem ist es auch finanziell nur für die größeren Motoren einsehbar - welche aber seltener geklaut werden . Außerdem brauchen gerade die kleineren Modelle eine freie "Sicht" zum Satteliten oder tolerieren maximal eine dünne Plastikabdeckung (z.B. Motordeckel) . Sowie der Motor im Transporter/Container ist , ist auch wieder Sendepause.
Uwe


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2014)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Sicherei und Markierei frage ich mich, was eig passiert, wenn der Motor (wenn auch in Einzelteilen oder gar in desulatem Zustand) gefunden wird....
> 
> 
> Ist es dann nicht besser (sofern eine Versicherung vorhanden), wenn der Motor dann nie mehr auftaucht? Oder ist auch Vandalismus abgesichert?



Genau so sieht es aus. Ich sichere meinen Motor *so wenig wie möglich.* Um meinen Versicherungsschutz zu erhalten, muss ich ein Schloß anbringen. Dafür habe ich mir das billigste, einfachste Flügelschrauben-Schloß besorgt, dass ich kriegen konnte. Wenn sie den AB klauen wollen, tuen sie es ohnehin. Da nehme ich lieber den gut versicherten Verlust in Kauf, als dass ich mir dabei auch noch das Boot kaputt machen lasse. 

Von künstlicher DNA etc halte ich nix. Für Familienschmuck oder ähnliche Dinge mag das Sinn machen aber nicht für AB's. Die werden auch nicht von Junkies geklaut, die nur auf die Kohle für den nächsten Schuss aus sind. 
Ich bin froh, wenn mein geklauter Motor nicht wieder auftaucht und ich die Versicherung geltend machen und mir einen neuen besorgen kann. Außerdem interessieren diese Gravuren und künstliche DNA im Ausland so gut wie keine Sau. 

Viele Motoren gehen übrigens auch per Container nach Afrika. Der Zoll in Hamburg findet immer wieder ganze Container voller AB's bei Stichproben. Alle denken immer nur an den Ostblock. Afrika ist ein ebenso großer Markt für geklaute AB's.


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Achtung wieder Diebe unterwegs !!! Bei uns im südöstlichen berliner Seengebiet (Langer See Seddinsee/...) wurden wieder mal Motoren gestohlen . Vor ca. 3 Wochen kam ein Sportfreund eines benachbarten Vereins zum Grundstück und hörte dann einen Pfiff , worauf 2 ihm unbekannte Männer zu ihrem Komplizen rannten , welcher mit einem Motorboot am Steg wartete . Es soll sich um ein größeres Motorboot mit Steuerstand gehandelt haben . Zum Glück kam der Sportfreund wohl gerade rechtzeitig und es wurde nichts mitgenommen . Soviel Glück hatte der Angelverein am Strandbad Grünau nicht . Da verschwanden vor ein paar Wochen 5 Motoren . Also alle mal öfters nach dem rechten sehen und bei Verdächtigkeiten Fotos machen und gleich publizieren . 
Uwe


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Hallo Kegelfisch,

das mit dem Publizieren der Fotos wird nichts, ist nach dem Datenschutzgesetz wegen Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung strafbar.
Wir hatten da vor ca. 2 Jahren einen Fall bei uns. Da wurde ein Juwelier überfallen, er hatte schöne Aufnahmen von den Tätern durch seine Überwachungskameras. Diese hatte er ins Internet gestellt und mußte dieselben auf Anweisung der Datenschutzbehörde ganz schnell wieder löschen. Habe ich auch nicht verstanden (da werden Räuber geschützt) und verstehe ich bis heute nicht, ist aber so.
Fotos öffentlich machen darf in so einem Fall nur Polizei etc.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## allegoric (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Ist auch richtig so! Solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass die Täter die Täter sind, ist alles nur Verdachtshandeln. Und da in D keine Selbstjustiz herrscht oder ne Scharia oder weiß der Geier was, bleibt das auch so. Hat natürlich entsprechend Nachteile, aber das sollte man bei solchen Wünschen immer nicht vergessen. Woander wurden Unschuldige wegen Nichtigkeiten gemeuchelt, nur weil einer dachte, etwas gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Kegelfisch (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Motorendiebstahl*

Wenn bei uns in der Saison Boote betont langsam in 10 m Abstand die Ufer abfahren und oft noch fotografieren oder filmen , haben wir uns angewöhnt zurückzufilmen bzw. fotografieren . Ihr müßt mal sehen , wie schnell die plötzlich weg müssen . Im Übrigen , wenn Unberechtigte über mein Grundstück schleichen , kann es keinen Irrtum geben. Was ich mit denen machen würde darf ich hier nicht schreiben (unsere Mods mögen das auch nicht) . Ich kenne diese bescheuerte Gesetzgebung mit den Fotos - ist eben eine Bananenrepublik mit gestzlich verankertem Täterschutz. 
Uwe


----------

